# Tazzy-Lees muscle thead



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

hey guys and girls im training 1 to 2 times a week and resting on weekends ive just started bodybuilding and this is me at the moment. im seeing results on arms, shoulders, and back, but nothing off the belly i think its getter bigger. im trying to stick to the 5 meals a day but not a strict diet.

any ideas

tell me what you think:laugh: :thumb: 

cheers

tazzy-lee

















:thumbup1:  :tongue:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

post up your exact diet and training mate people wil be able tol give you some advise

Oh an them lips look awesome


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

thats why your belly may be getting bigger then mate, diet is the key to body building



tazzy-lee said:


> hey guys and girls im training 1 to 2 times a week and resting on weekends ive just started bodybuilding and this is me at the moment. im seeing results on arms, shoulders, and back, but nothing off the belly i think its getter bigger. im trying to stick to the 5 meals a day but not *a strict diet.*


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

All good things come to those who wait mate.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Right this is my eating plan at the moment 2 weetabix and a banana for breakfast

break

Tuna or turkey salad sandwich with mayo and another banana at 12 always wholemeal bread then at 2

Tuna or turkey salad sandwich with mayo and another banana

Chicken and a carb then protein shake then I normally have 3 or 4 peaces of flapjack

Evening meal conceits of chicken or mince or fish and a portion of carbs rice potatoes or pasta.

My last snack is around 10 pm at night

cheers tazzy-lee


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

guys and girls advice on my diet would be great as i have no idea my arms seem to be growing but no where else any ideas ???

cheers tazzy-lee


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

right guys heres some pics for you




























what you think?


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

small update just a front shot for now i think i have come on from the last pic tell me what you guys think and what i need to improve on

i think my shoulders and arms are coming on i need to work on my abs and legs more

cheers tazzy-lee


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

well its been ages since the last up date so heres some pics


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

comments would be nice people ?


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

alrite people bit of a update today i did dumbbell rows 3 sets of 10 weight 27.5

next was chest weight 12.5 super set 2 sets of 10

shoulders super set 3 sets of 10

more updates soon


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

alrite guys bit of a update a bought some sic- mass system bulk and strength protein shake today so i will see how i get on with that may see some improvements will keep you updated

cheers


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

pictures fairly recent


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

just bought loads of fish from asdas today cause it was cheap as chips so will be livivng off that for the next few weeks lifting 12.5 weight dumbell row 3 sets of 20

update soon feedback guys girls


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

no offence mate but i would have expected better gains and changes in that time period, maybee have a look around the diet section and look for some examples to work from


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

your diet is terrible mate

no offence here

please post your diet in the diet section and let people help you with it,

i aim for atleast 40g of protein every meal and im cutting

even for breakfast you need your protein

weetabix and a bannana isnt good enough for you mate

have a shake and some oats in the morning or something as good as

you need to eat every 2-3 hours also , without fail

but if you post your diet in the diet section (and be honest with it) people can help

can then work out how many calories you need and how to get them in the best possible way for you


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

hi guys thanks for the reply will post my diet in the diet section


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

got some tips on my diet now so will start eatting more every 3 hours or so will see how i get on

cheers


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

hi guys went to the gym today i did 3 sets of 10 on 18 kg hammer curls then 3 sets of 20kg 5 reps hammer curls day 1

day 2

shoulder press 25kg 3 sets of 10

dumbell flys 10kg 3 sets of 10

bench press 15kg 3sets of 10

dumbell rows 27.5 3 sets of 20

day 3 legs 10 kg 3 super sets of 10 leg extensions

27.5 squats

20kg dead lift

thats all for now people


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

alrite chaps today sesh at the gym 20k hammer curls 5 sets of 5 shoulder press 6 sets of 10 45 kg lat pull down 3 sets of 10 leg press 45 kg 3 super sets of 10


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

alrite chaps just bought boditronics mass attackt portien will see how it goes taking that also bout creatine mono so should see improvements done 40mins cardio today and 3 sets of 20 dead lifts light 5k weights pretty nackerd also put on 10 stone 4lb pounds current weight


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

right just started the push pull routine my aim is to bulk up here is how it went

Wednesdays session back

3 x12 sets lats pull down 40 kg

2x8 sets lats 54 kg

3x12 dead-lifts 10kg

3x12 dumbbell rows 22 weights

Thursday chest

3x10 bench press 10 kg

5x5 bench press 15 kg

5x5 bench close grip 15 kg

5x5 shoulder press 25 kg

Friday-legs

5x5 squats 10 kg

5x5 leg press 65 kg

5x5 leg press 75 kg

5x5 leg extension 9kg

5x5 calf raises 5 kg

opinions guys girls ??


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

same again this week im going to see if i can add a bit more weight on my lifts this week


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

right guys n girls another good sesh this week

wedmesday

5x5 bench 40kg

5x5 shoulders press 32kg

5x5 deadlift 35kg

thursday

5x5dumbell rows 28kg

5x5latpull down 35kg

friday

5x5 squats 15kg

5x5 seated leg press 115kg

5x5 leg press 125

5x5 leg extensions 10kg

5x5 leg extension 11kg

5x5 leg curl 5kg


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

hello to nobody as per well due to manflu missed the gym for two days done legs today becuase i felt a bit better

5x5 squats 30kg

5x5leg raises 10kg

5x5 calf raises 9kg

5x5 seated leg press 115 kg

 cheers all


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

bump!!!


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright mate, how you finding the new routine you enjoying it? and hows your diet looking now?


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah routine is going well so far seeing some good gains to diet is great as well will have another update for you guys this week


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

right this week i have done the following feeling much stronger this week woop muscles have increased in side to feeling good

wednesday

lat pull down 5x5 33kg

dumbell rows 5x5 27.5kg

seated rows 5x5 40kg

thursday

bench press 5x5 20kg

close grip bench 5x5 20kg

shoulder press 5x5 25kg

deadlift 5x5 25 kg

friday

squats 5x5 30kg

seated leg press 5x5 95kg

seated leg press 5x5 125kg

seated leg press 5x5 135kg

leg extensions 5x5 12kg

leg curls 5x5 6kg


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey man, routine seems a little all over the place. Have you considered a set programme. Something like pull/pull/legs (i think this is what your shooting for?) or stronglifts or just a body split programme over 4 days?


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> Hey man, routine seems a little all over the place. Have you considered a set programme. Something like pull/pull/legs (i think this is what your shooting for?) or stronglifts or just a body split programme over 4 days?


how does it seem all over the place some advice please ??


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah progress is good lacking on my bench press only doing 30 kg at the moment but every thing else is going nice man cheers

will pop over to your journal mate

cheers tazzy-lee


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

right chaps this week sesh was very good lifts are going up and up

Wednesday

lat pull down 5x5 47kg

bent over rows 27kg 5x5

thursday

bench 5x5 30 kg

close grip bench 5x5 30 kg

shoulder press 5x5 35 kg

dead lift 5x5 30 kg

bench 4x4 40 kg

friday

squats 5x5 25kg

squats 5x5 35kg

seated leg press 5x5 95kg

seated leg press 125kg

seated leg press 5x5 135kg

leg extensions 5x5 13 kg

leg curls 5x5 7kg

DONE


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

new pics what you think people


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

taking a break from training over xmas will start again in the new year


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

yo guys starting training again going to switch my routine about abit looking to bulk and add a bit more mass to my frame suggestions

i weigh 10 stone 8 looking to again about 12 stone im taking creatine mono from body building warehouse and bodytronics mass attack


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

right just had a quick search on here and find a good push pull routine i might use this

Monday - Pull

Deadlifts - 4 sets x 6 reps

Barbell rows - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Weighted pullups - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Barbell curls - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Wednesday - Push

Flat bench press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Incline bench press - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Military press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Dips - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Friday - Legs

Squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Lunges - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

SLDL - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Standing calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Tues/Thur - Cardio 30 minutes and light ab work.

Weekends - OFF.

or this

Session 1

Squats 4 Sets 8-15 reps

Leg Extensions 4 Sets 8-15 Reps

Calf Raise 4 Sets 12-20 Reps

Leg Curl 4 Sets 8-12 Reps

Session 2

Dead Lifts 4 Sets 6-10 Reps

Reverse Grip Chins 3 Sets 6-10 reps

Bent Over Rows 3 Sets 6-10 reps

Straight Bar Curl 4 Sets 6-10 reps

Session 3

Flat Bench 4 Sets 6-10 reps

Incline Bench 4 Sets 6-10 reps

Military Press 4 Sets 6-10 reps

Tricep Extension 4 Sets 6-10 reps


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

just done the new routine last week finding it ok will see how my progress goes updates soon


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

TODAYS SESH WHEN AS FOLLOWS

DEADLIFT 12.5 3X20

BENT OVER ROWS 27.5 3X6

CURLS 3X20 12.5

CHEERS ALL

NEW PICS SOON


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

SEEING GOOD GAINS THIS WEEK GOING UP IN WEIGH TO WILL UPDATE AT GYM PROGRESS


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

THURSDAY

BENCH 30KG 3X10

BENCH 20KG 3X6

SHOULDERS 20KG 3X10

TRICEPS 3X5 20KG

INCLINE BENCH 3X5 12KG

PULL UPS 3X5

FRIDAY LEGS

SQUATS 5X5 35KG

SEATED LEG PRESS 5X5 165KG

LEG EXTENSIONS 13KG 3X6

DUMBBELL ROWS 3X10 32KG


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

having a week off training this week getting back on it next week


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

wednesday

bent over rows 3x10 32kg

biceps curl 20kg 3x10

lat pull down 54kg 3x10

thursday

bench 3x5 60kg

triceps 14kg 3x10

shoulders 34kg 3x10

friday

squats 3x5 45kg

seated leg press 145 5x5

leg extensions 5x5 14kg

leg curls 3x5 10kg

last week went as follows

had a week off well earned rest feeling much stronger in the gym now will update the new progress this week i way 11stone now getting there this week should be even better !!

alright kjw hows the training going buddy ?


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Last weeks gym went like this

Wednesday*

*Bench press 30kg 5x5*

Bench press 3x3 25kg

Shoulder press 3x7

Triceps 3x6 19kg

Chest press *3x6 40kg

Chest press 3x6 47kg*

Thursday*

Bent over rows 3x10 20kg*

Bicep curls *12,5 3x20

Friday*

Seated leg press 165kg 2x10

Seated leg press 185 3x10

Seated leg press 195 5x10

Leg extensions 3x10 10kg*

Squts 3x10 24kg 10kg 5kg

Leg curls 3x5 10kg*

Cheers


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Last weeks gym went like this

Wednesday*

*Bench press 30kg 5x5*

Bench press 3x3 25kg

Shoulder press 3x7

Triceps 3x6 19kg

Chest press *3x6 40kg

Chest press 3x6 47kg*

Thursday*

Bent over rows 3x10 20kg*

Bicep curls *12,5 3x20

Friday*

Seated leg press 165kg 2x10

Seated leg press 185 3x10

Seated leg press 195 5x10

Leg extensions 3x10 10kg*

Squts 3x10 24kg 10kg 5kg

Leg curls 3x5 10kg*

Cheers


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

feel much stronger this week full update coming at the weekend

cheers tazzy-lee


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Wednesday*

Biceps 3x10 20kg*

Bent. Over rows 3x10 32kg

Shoulders 3x10 45kg*

Ez bar 3x5 20kg*

Ez bar 3x10

Lat pull down 34kg 3x10

Shugs 18kg 3x10

Thursday*

Bench press 15 3x10

Close grip bench pres 60kg 3x5

Chest press 70kg 3x5

Ez bAr skull crusher 20kg 3x10

Tricep extensions 18kg 3 x10

Tricep kick back*

Skull crusher 3 x10

Friday legs*

Squats 24kg 10kg 3x5

Deadlift 20kg 3x5*

Seated leg press 105 3x5

Calf raises 9kg 3x5

Leg extensions 3x10 10kg*

*


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

sesh went well this week update soon


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

training is going well pics coming soon


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

alrite people haven't updated this in a while no feed back so why bother


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Hey man, looks like you've totally transformed your physique, just read from very beginning. Well done. My only question is, if you are 20kg on bicep curls, then why are you only 20-30kg on bench press? Surely your bench weight should be considerably heavier, for example my bicep curls (although don't do them often) are at about 16kg and bench press is about 70-80kg


----------



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

the lack of response in this thread is pish poor


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

JamesIre said:


> Hey man, looks like you've totally transformed your physique, just read from very beginning. Well done. My only question is, if you are 20kg on bicep curls, then why are you only 20-30kg on bench press? Surely your bench weight should be considerably heavier, for example my bicep curls (although don't do them often) are at about 16kg and bench press is about 70-80kg


I agree here i just read this from the begining and was wondering why the lifts were so low. I would expect a big increase using a push-pull routine


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

hey guys Im back going to start updating this again just joined virgin active gym so should see some better progress and pics coming soon thanks for the comments guys much appreciated


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Monday back biceps*

Lats 3sets of 10 *40kg*

Vertical traction 3 sets of 5 40 kg

Upper back 3sets of 10 20kg

Upper back 3 sets 5 40 kg*

Bent over rows 3sets 10 24kg*

Bent over rows 3 sets 8 30kg

Bicep curls 3sets 5 18 kg*

Chest tri

3 sets 10 30 kg*

3set 10 40kg

3sets 5 50kg

Dips 5x5*

3 sets4 20kg bench*

Triceps 3 sets 10 *16kg

Legs n shoulders*

Shoulder press 3sets 10 15 kg*

Shoulder press 3sets 5 30 kg*

Shoulder press 3sets 4 40kg

Leg press 60kg 3sets 10*

Leg press * 90kg 3 sets 10

Leg press 100kg 3sets 5 super set*

Leg curls 3 sets 10 30kg super set*

Squats *20kg 3 sets 10

Squats 50kg 3 sets 10


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

good sesh again this week working on my bench press a bit more update later tonight


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Wednesday*

Back n biceps

Bent over rows 3x10 30kg

Vertical traction 3x10 30kg

Biceps 20kg barbell curls 3x4*

lat pull down 3x10 25kg*

Upper back 3x10 30kg*

Thursday legs n shoulders*

Leg press 3x10 70kg*

Leg press 3x5 100kg

Shoulders 3x10 20kg*

Shoulders*

Squats

Abs 3 sets 10 10kg

Friday chest tris

Chest press 20kg *3 sets 10*

Chest press 34kg 3sets10

Bench press *20kg 3 sets 10*

Bench press 30kg 3 sets 3*

Triceps( lat pull down) 20kg *3 sets 10*

Triceps 25 kg 3 sets 10*


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

back ONIT again this week !!


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Tuesday*

Chest tris*

Bench 30kg 3 sets 3 *

Bench 30kg 3 sets 5*

Chest press 20 kg 3 sets 10*

Chest press 40kg 3 sets 8*

Shoulders 20kg 3 sets 10*

Shoulders 40kg 3 sets 4

Crunches 20kg 3 sets 10

Crunches 30kg 3 sets 8*

Tris 20 kg 3 sets 10 ( lat)*

Tris 30kg 3 sets *5

Tris 3seta 10 super set 8 kg*

Trus 3 sets 5 *12kg*

Biceps 3 sets 10 20 kg

Friday*

Legs *squats 3x10 *40 kg

Squats 3x5 *70 kg*

Seated *leg press 40kg*

Seated leg press 100kg 3x 5

Leg curls 20kg 3x10*

Leg curls 40kg 3x5 *

Leg extensions 3x10 20kg*

Leg extensions 35kg 3 x5

Crunches 3x10 20kg*

Crunches 3x 5 35kg *

Bicep curls 3x5 25kg*

Bicep curls 30kg 3x3*


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

more recent p[ics coming soon watch this space


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Right guys and girls. Starting. This up. Again. As of tmorrow. With. Pics.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Going to start this back up again this week


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Need motivation guys


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Woah a 4 and a half year old journal!

Your 3 posts before this one all say your gonna start again and your gonna post pics but then there's nothing?

Are you training mate?

Plenty of help and motivation around here if you are


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Still training. Buddy.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Was lacking motivation. So wasnt trading as much ad I was before but getting back into it again now will post routine.

Gym routine

Thursday

Bench press 3x5 40kg

Bench press 3x12 60kg

Close grip Bench 30kg 5x5

Triecps 3x12 7.5

Triceps 5x5 15.75

Deadlift 20kg 5x5

Friday

Squats 5x3 20kg5kg

Square 3x10 20kg 5kg

Seated leg press 95kg 3x10

Seated leg press 145kg 2x6

Seated leg press 155kg 2x6

Leg extensions 16kg 2x6

Leg curl 13kh 2x6

Leg lunges 2x5 20kg

Thursday

Bench 30kg 3x10

Bench 20kg 3x6

Shoulders20kg 3x10

Triceps 3x5 20kg

Incline bench 3x5 12kg

Pull ups 3x5

Friday legs

Squats 5x5 15kg20kg

Seated leg press 5x5 165 kg

Leg extensions 13kg 3x6

Dumbell rows 3x10 32kg


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Right guys went gym today did shoulders on smith machine

3x10 20kg

5x10 25kg

Squats 60lg 5x5

Leg extensions 5x5 25kg


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Shoulder press 60kg 5x5

Military press 25kg 3x3

Legs squats 65kg 3x3

Leg raises 35kg 3x3

Calf raises 25 kg 3x3


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

a 5 year journal! That's some good going! Have you got pics from when you started till now?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

in4 5 year pics!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

5 years, 5 pages.

High five!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

reps for sticking at it brother but in the first 3 years there really wasn't a huge change, looked a bit more toned, bit more shape and lost a bit of fat but nothing that couldn't have been done in 3 months let alone 3 years, in for the 5 year update obv

seriously though reps for sticking with it, just glancing through your diary a lot about routine not that much about diet so pretty sure that's where you're falling down but some people juts love to train, love the buzz from lifting and carrying on lifting regardless of diet, routine, supps etc and just train for the buzz, even if you are just dropping in and out of it, if you are one of those people then just crack on with it brother, you probs won't make any gains but you seem to enjoy it and will continue to get a buzz from it so if it makes you happy...


----------



## 50pennies (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi all forgot my username on my old account so will start this back up again with pictures and diet/ training information soon


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

50pennies said:


> Hi all forgot my username on my old account so will start this back up again with pictures and diet/ training information soon


 This is your thread? Your username will be on the first post lol


----------

